# divorce or annulement?



## whattodo (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello friends,
I dont know how to start...so pls forgive me and do help on my problem.
Basically I am from India and here in usa for last 10 months.My wife came to India 3 years ago and we got arranged marriage.After marriage she came back to usa.She filed late for me to join her.We are not having sex till this day.She is not allowing me to touch her.She says she needs time.I dont know what to do.I have asked her to visit a marriage councilor,she denied.She always told me...if I dont like her behaviour I am free to leave her home.
She also denies of having joint account.I am a doctor from India and I can not practice here until I get my exams cleared.
She says she doesn't like me.She is not co operating me on anything.
I dont know what to do?
If she is not giving me sex ..is that be a ground for divorce or annulement?
If there is any chance I can get annulement?
We are sleeping in separate rooms everyday.I dont know what to do.Dont have enough money to go and see the lawyer. can I ask her to take care of my expenses??legally??
Can her avoiding sex with me counted as gross neglect of her duty as wife?
I am very much depressed these days and taking anti dep...It is really shocking for me.Can this thing be taken as psychological abuse???
Please help me on this.
Thanks.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes you can seek an annulment. You can also, as part of the process, ask that she pay your legal fees. Many attorneys will give you a preliminary meeting at no charge to explain your rights. Seek one out. I assume from your post that you have no interest in continuing the marriage and that you have no feelings for her. If so move swiftly and move on.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Grounds for divorce are determined at the State level of government, so can vary from one state to the next. This link gives the grounds by state (not sure how current/accurate it is but should give you an idea anyway)

Divorce Source: Grounds for Divorce

Otherwise, I'm not familiar with arranged marriages (or yours in particular). If your wife was raised in the states and opposed the idea but felt pushed by her parents, it may be why she is resisting you altogether. If she has no desire to be married to you and you are tiring of the situation, why not just talk about an amicable parting of ways? It sounds as if you both feel trapped in a situation you cannot change.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

There are also guidelines that must be followed if you are not a US citizen and are here as a permanent resident by way of the marriage. I know it used to be you had to be interviewed after 2 years by immigration to ensure to didn't marry just to get into the country. If this is your situation, being that you've only lived with one another for 10 months, I would definitely get legal advice before doing anything you cannot undo.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You can see most lawers for a free 1/2 an hour visit. Call your state bar association for details. Also many states have free help out there. Chances are you are entitled to some of her money to get a lawer to file for divorce.

draconis


----------



## whattodo (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks frnds for guiding me properly.I will try to contact a lawyer asap.And yes swedish...I hv to think of my permanent residency status too...thanks for reminding me on that.
What I would like to know is.."is my wife's denial to even share the same bed and giving me sex is a gross neglect of her duty as a wife??I read some where that if a couple has not sex for four months...it would be a ground for divorce."
Frankly speaking I have never ever thought of this kind of situation will happen with me as we both are educated.And I am right now going through depression and my wife is not willing to pay for my doc visit too.All she says is if you dont like the way I am treating you ...you can leave the home.
Can I ask force her to open joint bank account and take care of my expenses legally?
Is that necessary to get separated before filing for divorce??
Again thanks for reading my problem and helping me on that.
Good day!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sex in the usa isn't grounds for divorce but most states you can get a divorce for almost anything. irreconicile differences covers it all and most states have that.

draconis


----------

